# newbie me gentoo

## Terietor

geia sas

mexri simera exw xrisimopoieisi tis e3eis dianomes suse>ubuntu>kubuntu>debian (squeeze) me KDE

prin apo 4 imeres arxisa na 3ekinisa tin prospa8eia mou gia na valw gentoo

exw diavasei to handbook 3 fores kai exw ftia3ei 3 virtual machines images, to handbook mou fanike eukolo ektos apo to shmeiou tou kernel..

kai tis 3 fores pou prospa8isa katafera na ftasw sto menuconfig arxeio alla i lista pou akolou8ei einai xaodis kai dn 3erw poies einai oi swstes epiloges.

uparxei megali diafora stin tropopoiisi tou kernel manually i me ti boi8eia tou genkernel?

gnwrizw pws gia na kanei kapoios compile twn kernel tou oti prepei na gnwrizei ti exei mprosta tou,to 8ema einai pws mporw na ma8w ti exw mprosta mou?

iparxei kapoio tutorial i handbook pou na mporw na sumvouleutw?

exw arketi ipomoni kai prin valw to gentoo sto skliro mou 8elw na ginei kali douleia gia auto xrisimopoiw virtual machine..

euxaristw ek twn proterwn

P.S.: to elliniko channel sto irc leitourgei akomi?

----------

## parapente

Καλώς όρισες στο Gentoo!   :Very Happy:  Βασικά η όλη δημιουργία του πυρήνα δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολη αν μάθεις δυο, τρία πράγματα βασικά (πιο πολύ για να μην καταλήξεις σε σύστημα που δεν κάνει boot). Η καλύτερη λύση για να μάθεις την ρύθμιση του πυρήνα είναι η εξής:

Χρησιμοποίησε το genkernel για να φτιάξεις έναν πρώτο πυρήνα και διάβασε καλά το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του grub. Από εκεί και πέρα παίξε με τον πυρήνα όσο θέλεις απλά δημιούργησε ξεχωριστή καταχώρηση στο grub για κάθε νέο compile του πυρήνα σου. Φυσικά εννοείται πως το κάθε νέο compile του πυρήνα θα το αποθηκεύεις σε ξεχωριστό αρχείο μέσα στο /boot. Αν το κάνεις αυτό, θα μπορείς ακόμη και αν αποτύχεις τις πρώτες φορές να έχεις έναν σωστό πυρήνα, να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον αρχικό πυρήνα για να μπεις στο σύστημά σου. Επίσης είναι καλό στα πρώτα βήματα και εφόσον έχεις ρυθμισμένο τον xserver να χρησιμοποιείς το make xconfig μιας και είναι πιο εύκολο πιστεύω να το χρησιμοποιήσεις αντί του menuconfig. Αρκεί να έχεις περάσει το qt γιατί το χρειάζεται.

Από εκεί και πέρα, η ρύθμιση τις πρώτες φορές θα σου πάρει ώρες... Θα πρέπει να διαβάσεις σχεδόν κάθε βοήθεια υπάρχει για κάθε μια επιλογή που υπάρχει στο σύστημά σου. Αν δεν καταλάβεις κάτι, ψάξε στο google ή ρώτησε κάποιον που μπορεί να ξέρει. Τέλος στο κανάλι στο irc μπορείς σχεδόν πάντα να βρεις κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει σε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Στο gentoo-el στο irc.freenode.gr έχει συνήθως παραπάνω κόσμο από ότι στο gentoo στο grnet.

Στο www.tldp.org μπορείς να βρεις έναν οδηγό για τον πυρήνα αλλά θα έλεγα ότι είναι λίγο παλιός. Θα μπορούσε όμως να σε βοηθήσει στα πρώτα σου βήματα, μιας και αρκετά έχουν μείνει ίδια.

----------

## atmosx

 *Terietor wrote:*   

> geia sas
> 
> mexri simera exw xrisimopoieisi tis e3eis dianomes suse>ubuntu>kubuntu>debian (squeeze) me KDE
> 
> prin apo 4 imeres arxisa na 3ekinisa tin prospa8eia mou gia na valw gentoo
> ...

 

Σε ότι αφορά το kernel configuration το καλύτερο κατά την γνώμη μου είναι να διαβάζεις το help. Είναι αρκετά self-explainatory. Αν δεν βαριέσαι πάρε μία μία τις επιλογές από την άρχη μέχρι το τέλος και βάλε ότι νομίζει ότι σου χρειάζεται.

Πριν από αυτό, να είσαι σίγουρος πως γνωρίζεις τα specs του υπολογιστή του (lspci κλπ).

Καλή συνέχεια

----------

